# Possible new rep shop to open in Cornwall



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I am hoping by next summer to open a new online reptile shop with competetive prices, am trying to guage what interest I would get. Although it will be an online shop local rep,amphimian andinvert keepers will be welcome to drop in, I will also be doin free delivery when over £15 is spent as far as north Devon the rest of the country will be given a fixed rate. On top of that I will be doing cost livestock to anyone setting up standing orders on livefood,frozen and equipment (this is just an idea at the moment) and will be doing courier jobs along my delivery route when the van is not loaded enough for the trip. Please usse the poll to express your interest of these services.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

This is to help me set up a viable business plan.: victory:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Any questions or sugestions?


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

sounds awesome jayson i will defiantly be there there are hardly any reptile shops down here :2thumb:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Chears mate, I will let you know as soon as I get an idea of an open date: victory:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Though I have answered to the positive in the poll, I realise a lot of it is dependent on me moving back down south  (which will happen once i've finished my degree  )


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

If you provide what I want with the lowest price and a reliable service, I'd use you.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replys so far, keep them coming.


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds good i would use you if the price was right.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for voting peeps keep them coming.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

B u m p


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

bump: victory:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Lookng good so far keep it coming, All sugestions welcolmed:2thumb:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

b u m p


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback so far keep it coming:2thumb:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

: victory::2thumb::no1:: victory::2thumb::no1:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

:lol2: If you think it is an awefull idea but have still said you would use the service would you mind elaborating on the contradiction please as it will look very strange on my market research:lol2:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

b u m p


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

if you can get what I want then I will be intrested. I always want the awkward stuff tho lol


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> if you can get what I want then I will be intrested. I always want the awkward stuff tho lol


:lol2: I would always do my best: victory:


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi buddy will you deliver livestock ?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

iangreentree said:


> Hi buddy will you deliver livestock ?


 Yes mate I will be doing 2 weekly deliveries at first, My livestock I will be delivering myself rather than use a courier and equipment will go by courier/royal mail unless someone has also ordered livestock, I am going to start my mice and rats breeding after christmas so by later on next year I will be using all my own stock in order to make the frozen prices more competetive.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

b u m p


----------



## n1ghtf1re (Oct 7, 2009)

I suggest the lowest prices/delivery costs to all fellow southerners :whistling2:

Stu:2thumb:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

n1ghtf1re said:


> I suggest the lowest prices/delivery costs to all fellow southerners :whistling2:
> 
> Stu:2thumb:


 Anywhere from Cornwall to Sommerset/Devon area will be much cheaper and have the free delivery when you spent a certain amount dropped: victory:


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

Delivery service thats good would be a must for me, and im guessing most others. Like reasonable prices


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

May also stock a few DWA.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

b u m p


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

b u m p


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the interest so far it has been really helpfull, please keep it coming:2thumb:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

B u m p


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

bump :up:


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

*reps*

hi there if you sell good reps at a good price most people would try you out ,i would 



TERRY:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Miss_Spyro (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll def use you for my live food. :2thumb:

BD is still going well, None stop out the tank now!


----------

